

Is the Android smartwatch hot or a flop? - tbindi
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/are-android-smartwatches-the-next-big-thing/

======
foxpc
I would see why it's so expensive as it's specs are quite great for that kind
of a thing. But are that kind of specs (1GHz processor, 512MB of RAM and 4GB
of internal storage) really needed for it when it could basically just do most
of the work in the smartphone it's connected to?

